
Back to PC after 14 years on a MacBook - mherrmann
https://www.jitbit.com/alexblog/277-back-to-pc-after-14-years-on-a-macbook/
======
Nextgrid
Counterpoint: I actually tried modern Windows - it sucks. I’m fact it sucked
so much that it convinced a happy Windows 7 user like me to buy a Mac.

------
danbala
bottom line: it's all still very subjective. Some people will get along better
with windows, some won't. I'm more annoyed that there are pretty much only
three options out there (Linux,Win,Mac) :/

~~~
mherrmann
I'd say there are a handful of Windowses and macOSes but thousands of Linuxes.
What's wrong with that variety of choice?

~~~
devbat8712
Also can't go wrong with the various BSD variants

